
Black Girls Code says it turned down $125,000 from Uber - happy-go-lucky
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/25/black-girls-code-uber/
======
qubex
Whoever news of refused donations turn up, I always find myself wondering how
news of the refusal broke. I'm assuming that the prospective recipients made
some sort of public announcement to the effect that an offer had been made and
that aforementioned offer had been refused — presumably, according to my
thinking, a unilateral act.

As such I'm somewhat nonplussed by the idea of a prospective beneficiary
criticising a prospective benefactor for being inherently manipulative, when
they themselves would seem to be those harnessing the occasion to make some
sort of statement while basking in the reflected limelight.

True statements would be made far from the public sphere: anonymous donations
that avoid any allegation of being for PR purposes, and silent refusals that
don't grab the chance to rub somebody's face in it.

